# SEONGNAM | NHN HQ Expansion | 8 fl | Pro



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

NHN aka Naver Corp. submitted an application to the city on July 28th.
The expansion project will occupy the empty lot behind the current NHN HQ that remained vacant for many years. Construction will proceed in 2 phases which may begin as early as later this year.


----------

